# Wanna be Yeti cooler ?



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any suggestions on a cheaper cooler....maybe a knock off of the Yeti out there.I mean 200 + for a 15 qt....is over my budget.......I really want a yeti but for half the price ! Hahha


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

No help here... I agree with you. I looked on ebay expecting a deal. No deals yet...

John Lash


----------



## TxHillHunter (Oct 31, 2010)

Engel USA makes a cooler similar to the Yeti, some reviews have indicated a better ice melt rate. They are still expensive, but not as much as the Yeti. I own a Yeti and it may as well be plugged into the wall....stays cold forever, but they are pricey.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I plunked down the cash for a Yeti and have rarely been happier with any purchase. If you find one just as good for half the price, post it here and I will get all different sizes.


----------



## fromthemound (Dec 14, 2010)

I'm looking for a Yeti owner that would be interested in doing a comparision study for me. I've just recieved 5 different size coolers in from Thailand that I feel are closest to Yeti. I am going to pick one to use as a prototype for a "jockey box" beer dispenser. I'd send a Yeti owner one of the coolers to evaluate for free if I can get some feedback.

Anyone inTx would be preferable. E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## wburch1 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have several yeti's and use them frequently. If you still need a person to test one shoot me an e-mail.

[email protected]


----------

